# Celexa - SO TIRED! Help me :(



## Cold (Aug 29, 2010)

Right, 

I'm only on 10mg Citalopram at the moment, and I am SO TIRED all the time. It's unreal, I can't function like this, all I want to do is sleep. I would like to start taking 20mg of a medicine because I feel 10mg treats depression and 20mg and over help anxiety (which is my #1 problem). But if I took 20mg, surely I would feel.. potentially twice as tired? Should I go on Paxil instead? Or another drug?

I would really want some help from you guys, because I'm trying to study and I can't concentrate on anything.:afr


----------



## donk (Aug 2, 2009)

Cold said:


> Right,
> 
> I'm only on 10mg Citalopram at the moment, and I am SO TIRED all the time. It's unreal, I can't function like this, all I want to do is sleep. I would like to start taking 20mg of a medicine because I feel 10mg treats depression and 20mg and over help anxiety (which is my #1 problem). But if I took 20mg, surely I would feel.. potentially twice as tired? Should I go on Paxil instead? Or another drug?
> 
> I would really want some help from you guys, because I'm trying to study and I can't concentrate on anything.:afr


If it persists you should consider a different SSRI. I had horrible somnolence with Paxil...fell asleep at work, movies, almost while driving. They put me on Ritalin to combat this and it worked, but I became addicted to it. Flash forward 10 years, I try Prozac for the first time. No tiredness at all, in fact I have more energy than normal


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Actually I thought that the higher doses were for depression & the lower for anxiety. I could be wrong though.

I was taking 20mg a day citalopram and I was always tired just like you. My solution was to cut it (& my pills) in half to 10mg a day so I could get "the best of both worlds". Perhaps you could consider this option.


----------



## Jcq126 (Jan 11, 2010)

gilt said:


> Actually I thought that the higher doses were for depression & the lower for anxiety. I could be wrong though.
> 
> I was taking 20mg a day citalopram and I was always tired just like you. My solution was to cut it (& my pills) in half to 10mg a day so I could get "the best of both worlds". Perhaps you could consider this option.


How did you find that worked for you? did it help? did you feel better throughout the day? I'm on 20mg before bed every night.


----------



## Redefine (Jan 11, 2005)

I used to have that problem when I took it in the morning. At 3 o'clock I would be exhausted everyday and would have to take a nap. 

Now I take it before I go to bed and I don't have that problem. I take 20mg btw.


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Try zoloft. It's pretty energizing.


----------



## im Lost (Dec 4, 2010)

yeah all drugs do is just make me drowsy dosent do anything to help the situation idk


----------



## gilt (Jan 7, 2010)

Jcq126 said:


> How did you find that worked for you? did it help? did you feel better throughout the day? I'm on 20mg before bed every night.


I am making it through the day, although I'm not without anxiety. But I prefer it to the tiredness.


----------



## Himi Jendrix (Mar 24, 2010)

This can be a side effect of SSRI's. I believe celexa made me a bit tired but that wore off eventually. 

You should probably see your doctor if you cannot function on it. Most likely you will get another SSRI or SNRI. Paxil is generally energizing so that would be a good choice. Effexor or cymbalta (if you can afford it) are choices for SNRI's and they almost definitely will give you energy. Effexor has nasty withdrawal however so only take it if it really helps.


----------



## serenity2125 (Dec 12, 2009)

I take my medications at night...about an hour before I plan to go to bed and I am able to sleep just like a baby the whole night through. I use to take Celexa during the day as well and it made me so tired, I could barely keep my eyes open and had absolutely no energy. Try taking the medication at night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

serenity2125 said:


> *I take my medications at night*...about an hour before I plan to go to bed and I am able to sleep just like a baby the whole night through. I use to take Celexa during the day as well and it made me so tired, I could barely keep my eyes open and had absolutely no energy. Try taking the medication at night.


This is exactly what I do.


----------



## Purple Pen (Nov 3, 2010)

serenity2125 said:


> I take my medications at night...about an hour before I plan to go to bed and I am able to sleep just like a baby the whole night through. I use to take Celexa during the day as well and it made me so tired, I could barely keep my eyes open and had absolutely no energy. Try taking the medication at night.


I used to take it at night but it kept giving me night sweats.


----------



## kittykaboom (Feb 25, 2012)

I am also on 10mg Citalopram. I'm sleepy even after a long nap or a good night sleep. I have only been taking this med for about 3 weeks now and I suspect the sleepyness will subside eventualy. I hope. I own my own buisness and this sleepyness is hurting my productivity. I also keep in mind that before this med I suffered for many years with extreame anxiety and insomia. My body may simply be cathing up after years of compounded stress. This could be the same for others battling the sleep issue. Still I plan to keep with this med and see were it takes me. Sleepy is better than sleeplessness, panic and fear. My question would be, has anyone for a good natural stimulant, green tea etc. I'm going to try it. Oh heres an intresting tidbit. I have been a long time smoker and after starting this med I found my desire to smoke has greatly decreased. I used to smoke a pack in 2 days now a pack lasts a week. I feel I will be able to fully quit very soon. 

Ps sorry for any spelling mistakes. I put the sexy in dislexia. LOL


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

Celexa work's on histimine recepter you can try lexapo it doesn't effect those one's, its more activating less drowiness, cheaper alternative's might be zoloft or prozac "longest halflife out of all the ssri" , but does zoloft cause a withdrawal syndrome? i dunno, lexapro doesn't and prozac might be safer in that area


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Stop taking it. That is my answer. Opt for another SSRI if you must take one, and tell your doc you want methylphenidate with it because you think it will be more effective that way. It's worth a try...


----------



## GotAnxiety (Oct 14, 2011)

make sure you don't stop it cold turkey celexa causes a withdrawal syndrome


----------



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Being on citalopram for two days was horrrrriiibbleee :b Never again.


----------



## brewer66 (Oct 15, 2012)

*celexa*

Celexa is making me tired too. I took Prozac for years and it made me very anxious so I would not suggest that. Zoloft also made me tired but not as much as Celexa. The problem is that Celexa works. I have tried taking adderral 10 mg which will get you through the day. Hope this helps.

B


----------



## metamorphosis (Dec 18, 2008)

Change meds. or if you think citalopram does help. Consider trying nuvigil or provigil, as the next step med. wise. Also, eat well, exercise, sleep, and make sure you get plenty of the B-Vits. and panax ginseng will help.


----------



## Broken1 (May 13, 2010)

Just got off Celexa, made me tired and dizzy-like, Trying Zoloft but it appears to be doing the same thing. Trying to get back on Effexor. I was on it a few years ago and it worked the best for me. (I stopped it due to lack of libidio and we were trying to start a family) But insurance won't okay it until I try 2 other "cheaper" meds first. Even though I was on already once before with the same insurance company apparently they don't care....Even though theres a generic for it....Go figure.

Anyways, I'm only trying medicine again on behalf of my wife's wishes. I hate feeling like a Zombie, No highs and no lows. Got myself into a terrible depression with an easily agitated state of mind that included a "furniture" breaking episode. Not proud of that. As soon as I feel comfortable, I am STOPPING these mind-numbing drugs.....


----------



## miminka (May 10, 2009)

ugh same here. its driving me crazy. i cant seem to sleep enough, anything less than 10 hours and im a zombie during the day. this medication is RUBBISH. the most useless **** imaginable. its so frustrating because no matter what i do i just want to nap, and i cant focus on any of my work, especially studying, without amphetamines. i cant hardly focus on anything period. coffee does nothing, even energy drinks dont work. 

plus i just got told i cant participate in a drug trial that wouldve paid me a grand because im taking this ****. all it does is **** up my life.. i hate it. i cant even take m and enjoy myself like everyone else because this ssri cuts the reaction by like 60%. 

at this point ive given up


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Was prescribed 20mg of Celexa yesterday. Took my first one last night. That thing knocked me out. One minute I was eating dinner and the next I woke up in bed. Definitely won't take it till about an hour before bed.

I also felt a bit nauseous which I know is a side effect some experience.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## watertouch (Nov 4, 2013)

OP add wellbutrin or modafinil.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Slept great again last night. Sounds like I am in the minority, unless eventually I won't be able to sleep from it. Even after 8 hours of sleep I am pretty much a zombie all day.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## ellespirit (Dec 2, 2012)

I'm tired of Celexa too.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm on day 8. Thank God the nausea has passed. Noticing I get a bad headache in the afternoons, about 4 hours before I am due to take my pill. Haven't had any other complaints or noticed a change yet.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys...been on 20 mg 3 weeks now. First week was nausea hell but it subsided. It has since returned. Is this normal? My dose has not increases and I take it at the same time each day in the PM.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

Yeah citalopram does that when you first start, once your brain gets used to it things will get a little better, just hold out for the next few weeks. It took me ages to get back to normal after I first took it.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

miminka said:


> ugh same here. its driving me crazy. i cant seem to sleep enough, anything less than 10 hours and im a zombie during the day. this medication is RUBBISH. the most useless **** imaginable. its so frustrating because no matter what i do i just want to nap, and i cant focus on any of my work, especially studying, without amphetamines. i cant hardly focus on anything period. coffee does nothing, even energy drinks dont work.
> 
> plus i just got told i cant participate in a drug trial that wouldve paid me a grand because im taking this ****. all it does is **** up my life.. i hate it. i cant even take m and enjoy myself like everyone else because this ssri cuts the reaction by like 60%.
> 
> at this point ive given up


I sympathise with you, citalopram has really screwed me over in terms of studies. However, you need to let your university know that the medication is affecting your studies. Speak to the head of your department or send him/her an email, explaining your problems and he/she will tell you what to do. You may have to fill in some paperwork but you might get deadline extensions or more leniency with your marks.


----------



## obxshre (Mar 27, 2014)

apx24 said:


> Yeah citalopram does that when you first start, once your brain gets used to it things will get a little better, just hold out for the next few weeks. It took me ages to get back to normal after I first took it.


Thanks. It just worried me cause I thought I was over the hump after the first week.

_Posted via *Topify* using iPhone/iPad_


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

watertouch said:


> OP add wellbutrin or modafinil.


True. Or switch to Zoloft... 

(I think highly of Zoloft.)


----------



## OneNerdArmy (May 24, 2014)

i took my first 20mg dose of celexa today before work. about an hour later i almost passed out. ive been dragging all day and i can not stop yawning. i want to try it tomorrow before bed but since it almost made me faint (pretty sure it was the celexa since nothing else was new in my routine today) im having second thoughts.....


----------



## ellespirit (Dec 2, 2012)

I switched to zoloft.


----------

